# O.K. my wife is a little freaked out.



## earl (Apr 19, 2006)

Here is my dilemna, dilemma, dilenma, take your pick for the correct spelling. For Christmas I received a starter kit from George, thinking this would be a fun habit. It has now turned into a downright "obsession" as my wife calls it. I am constantly studying, learning, keeping my ear to the ground for wine news. I absolutely love the blend of Chemistry, Mother nature and artistry it takes to produce a quality bottle of wine. My current collection is:


35 bottles of various store bought wine. 24 bottles of un-drinkable beaujalois. 1 gallon of apple cider. 17 bottles of green apple reisling. 5 gallons of apple-raspberry, just about ready to stabilize. 6 gallons of a new batch of beaujalois. Sulfite kits...making starters just for fun...about 120 empty bottles...pounds of sulfites, yeasts and other chemicals...hoses...etc...etc...


This is since about Jan 01, 2006...I AM HAVING A BLAST!!!


Whew I feel better now.


earl


----------



## Brandst (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi, my name is Steve and I'm addicted to wine making.







Welcome to the obsession..... ....err, addiction.





Steve


----------



## Angell Wine (Apr 19, 2006)

It will get worse or betterhow everyou look at it. Next comes the wine rakes, then the wine cooler or refrigerator then you will start thinking about a wine making room and of course a real big wine cellar. dreams are what make life worth living. Have fun with it.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Apr 20, 2006)

The reason you can't sleep at night is clear, you need more bottles!!!
and when you buy equipment, buy the best first that way you won't have
to buy it twice...lol


----------



## redwineleo (Apr 20, 2006)

Earl:


I don't see this as an addiction...the bigger problem is that you have 120 empty bottles!


----------



## MedPretzel (Apr 20, 2006)

earl said:


> 1 gallon of apple cider.5 gallons of apple-raspberry, just about ready to stabilize. 6 gallons of a new batch of beaujalois.







You have 12 gallons. You need to crank it up a notch, if you ask me.


----------



## Funky Fish (Apr 20, 2006)

Figure out your cost per bottle, and then explain how much you are actually _saving_ by taking on this hobby.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 20, 2006)

Earl,


You said you have a dilemma. What is the dilemma? Not enough equipment? Not enough time? I personally think you've done well in less than 5 months.


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 20, 2006)

Gee... 


What I thought Earl's problem was, how to spell "delimma" or "dilemma!" But, now I'm not so sure...






My junior partner and Ihave 29 bottles of Bourgeron Rouge, 30 of pinot noir, 6 gallons of Australian Chardonnay ("buttery" style)in the "stir every 3 days" stage, and am about to click"check-out" withGeorge on the newlimited edition Nebbiolo D’Alba kit... and this all since mid-January!


DO I HAVE THIS "DILEMMA" TOO???


----------



## peterCooper (Apr 20, 2006)

It looks like the biggest dilemma is how much time to spend on wine making 
and how much to spend on the forum. Doesn't leave time for much else.


----------



## masta (Apr 20, 2006)

I hear that after work, home projects, kids, wine making, forum duties, and now Red Sox baseball there really isn't enough time for sleep!


----------



## earl (Apr 20, 2006)

Masta


Whatever you do, don't stop the forum duties. You are a tremendous resource on this site. I would really give up Red Sox baseball for Colorado Rockies baseball. Much less exciting.






earl


----------



## daveb50 (Apr 20, 2006)

My biggest dilemma...... what to make next. LOL.


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 21, 2006)

Gee, Masta!


You were typing so fast you left out the Mojjo and obviously mean't Red _BIRDS_ -- as in the Cardinals!


----------



## earl (Apr 21, 2006)

I bet those Cardinals would taste good here in the Colorado Rockies with a little of the Mojjo sauce.


earl


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 21, 2006)

Gooood one!(I gotta admit!)


But...we'll see!


----------



## Brandst (Apr 21, 2006)

Worst of all, it's playoff time for hockey. I'm gonna be glued to the tv watchin 2 and 3 games a night till the finals.





Steve


----------



## earl (Apr 28, 2006)

Brandst


CheckTHE COLORADO AVALANCHE!!!!!!


YEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAA


earl


----------



## peterCooper (Apr 28, 2006)

The World Cup is not for another month yet. Come on England!!!!


----------



## Angell Wine (Apr 28, 2006)

*Talladega Talladega Talladega Talladega Talladega Talladega Talladega Go Junior #8 Dale Jr. will be racing with his dad's paint scheme on his car this Sunday. Can't wait.*


----------



## smurfe (May 1, 2006)

I have read all of these posts and still fail to see what the problem is.




I started last July and have done 15 kits and have 5 in carboys of various stages and still have 2 kits waiting to get started but have to wait as I have no available carboys. I have done a few batches of Joe M's Mead as well.






Of course, my wife says the same thing about me. She just can't understand what we are going to do with all of this wine but she keeps drinking it!






Smurfe


----------



## earl (May 1, 2006)

I just bottles a Beaujalois, man it was good right out of the bottling bucket. My wife actually liked it. 


Up next a shiraz.


earl


----------



## PolishWineP (May 1, 2006)

Just keep your wife happy and all will be well in your home.


----------



## Bert (May 1, 2006)

Earl


If you can get your wife interested in some wine kit...get it for her and help her make it...you know do a lot of the heavy work...she might get to like making wine....than look out, don't get between a woman and her hobby


----------



## Vaughn (May 2, 2006)

Bert said:


> Earl
> 
> 
> If you can get your wife interested in some wine kit...get it for her and help her make it...you know do a lot of the heavy work...she might get to like making wine....than look out, don't get between a woman and her hobby




I tried this. My wife has done a whole kit all by herself. All I had to do was mix the juice, lift it onto the shelf, put the lid on, rack, stir,test and bottle.She is very pleased with the results of all her hard work. (she did pitch the yeast).*Edited by: Vaughn *


----------



## PolishWineP (May 2, 2006)

So Bert,


Just exactly what are you saying here, "then look out, don't get between a woman and her hobby



?" Has something happened between you, your wife and her hobbies? Maybe you can warn others!


----------



## OilnH2O (May 2, 2006)

Yeah, Bert -- This should be good! After all, weon the forum are just trying to learn from eachother's successes...and mistakes!


----------



## Bert (May 2, 2006)

I think I'll just plead the 5th or get a 5th , something like that....an answer could just get me in trouble..


----------



## earl (May 2, 2006)

The funny thing is, my wife is not much of a wine drinker. A high quality Reisling she will drink (That sounded a bit like Yoda), but apart from that she is not much intersted in wine. I would be in Vaughn's shoes in her making a wine kit. 


The one good thing is that she realizes how important this to me and doesn't raise too much cane over it.


earl


----------



## OldWino1 (May 7, 2006)

hey NASCAR fans drink wine also. Go Dale Jr. and he did last night. Hey there are alot of dilmaa here dont spell check me on that. Yes empty bottles and I didnt see any carboys need more of them and there is lots of space for full bottles. Yes I get the bottles and clean them the first time to remove labels and bad yeasties. Then store them util its time to put some of the bables to bed. bottle that is.


I have my cartons of empties labeled clear beardeau green green burgandy and blue releiing. I have 1.5 also which I do the same with. And after awhile the most expensive kit wines are 4 bucks a bottle and will age great.


----------

